# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  प्रिय फिल्मी गीतकार

## Badtameez

सम्भवत: धरातल पर ऐसे मानव बहुत कम हैं जिन्हें गीत-संगीत सुनना पसन्द नहीं है। हर व्यक्ति कुछ न कुछ गीत संगीत सुनता ही है। कभी-कभी मैंने ऐसे लोगों को भी देखा है जो गीत तो खूब सुनते हैं और बङे गर्व से अपने आपको गीत सुनने का आशिक  बताते हैं किन्तु जब उनसे उनके पसंदीदा गीत के गीतकार, गायक, संगीतकार आदि का नाम पूछा जाता है तो उत्तर नहीं दे पाते। मुझे समझ नहीं आता कि गीतकार की अवहेलना अथवा अनदेखी क्यों की जाती है? आजकल खूब नये-नये एफ.एम. रेडियो चैनल भी खुल रहे हैं जो गीतकार और संगीतकार की अनदेखी करने में महारथ हासिल कर चुके हैं।
संगीतकार को मैं गीत का पिता, गायक को गीत का पालन कर्ता जबकि 
गीतकार को मैं गीत की माँ मानता हूँ क्योंकि गीत को सिर्फ और सिर्फ गीतकार ही जन्म देता है। यदि गीतकार माँ है तो माँ को भूल जाना कहाँ की अच्छाई है?
मैं इन्हीं गीतकारों की एक श्रृंखला आरम्भ कर रहा हूँ ताकि पाठकगण गीतकारों को जाने।

----------


## MALLIKA

> सम्भवत: धरातल पर ऐसे मानव बहुत कम हैं जिन्हें गीत-संगीत सुनना पसन्द नहीं है। हर व्यक्ति कुछ न कुछ गीत संगीत सुनता ही है। कभी-कभी मैंने ऐसे लोगों को भी देखा है जो गीत तो खूब सुनते हैं और बङे गर्व से अपने आपको गीत सुनने का आशिक  बताते हैं किन्तु जब उनसे उनके पसंदीदा गीत के गीतकार, गायक, संगीतकार आदि का नाम पूछा जाता है तो उत्तर नहीं दे पाते। मुझे समझ नहीं आता कि गीतकार की अवहेलना अथवा अनदेखी क्यों की जाती है? आजकल खूब नये-नये एफ.एम. रेडियो चैनल भी खुल रहे हैं जो गीतकार और संगीतकार की अनदेखी करने में महारथ हासिल कर चुके हैं।
> संगीतकार को मैं गीत का पिता, गायक को गीत का पालन कर्ता जबकि 
> गीतकार को मैं गीत की माँ मानता हूँ क्योंकि गीत को सिर्फ और सिर्फ गीतकार ही जन्म देता है। यदि गीतकार माँ है तो माँ को भूल जाना कहाँ की अच्छाई है?
> मैं इन्हीं गीतकारों की एक श्रृंखला आरम्भ कर रहा हूँ ताकि पाठकगण गीतकारों को जाने।


सुरेश जी !
बहुत ही उम्दा किस्म का सूत्र है आपका !
मुझे बहुत कम जानकारी है गानों के गीतकार के बारे में !
बहुत कुछ जानने को मिलेगा यहाँ !
सूत्र की सुरुवात में मेरी तरफ से ++रेपो !

----------


## Badtameez

> सुरेश जी !
> बहुत ही उम्दा किस्म का सूत्र है आपका !
> मुझे बहुत कम जानकारी है गानों के गीतकार के बारे में !
> बहुत कुछ जानने को मिलेगा यहाँ !
> सूत्र की सुरुवात में मेरी तरफ से   रेपो !


बहुत शुक्रिया निशा जी। निश्चय ही आपने मेरा उत्साह बढा दिया है।

----------


## Badtameez

अंतरजाल पर मैं कवि गीतकार इंदीवर जी के बारे में खोज रही था कि महेन्द्र भीष्म जी (डी - 5 बटलर पैलेस ऑफीसर्स कॉलोनी लखनऊ-1 4)  का इंदीवर जी पर लिखा ये आलेख पढा। इनका लिखा आलेख दिल को छू गया। मुझे रहा नहीं गया। मैं वहीं आलेख आप सब के सामने रखता हूँ।
.
------------ इंदीवर ------------
.
गीतकार इंदीवर सिनेजगत के उन नामचीन गीतकारों में से एक थे जिनके लिखे सदाबहार गीत आज भी उसी शिद्दत व एहसासके साथ सुने व गाए जाते हैं, जैसे वह पहले सुने व गाए जाते थे।
इंदीवर जी ने चार दशकों में लगभग एक हजार गीत लिखे जिनमें से कई यादगार गाने फिल्*मों की सुपर डुपर सफलता के कारण बने। उत्तर प्रदेश के झाँसी जनपद मुख्*यालय से बीस किलोमीटर पूर्व की ओर स्थित बरूवा सागर कस्बे में आपका जन्म कलार जाति के एक निर्धन परिवार में 15 अगस्त, 1924 ई. में हुआ था। आपका मूल नाम श्यामलाल बाबू राय है। स्वतंत्रता संग्राम आन्दोलन में सक्रिय भाग लेते हुए आप ने श्यामलाल बाबू ‘आजाद' नाम से कई देश भक्ति के गीत भी अपने प्रारम्भिक दिनों में लिखे थे।
श्यामलाल को बचपन से ही गीत लिखने व गाने का शौक था। जल्दी ही आपको स्थानीय कवि सम्मेलनों में शिरकत करने का मौका मिलने लगा। स्व. इंदीवर के बाल सखा रहे स्वतंत्रता संग्राम सेनानी स्*वर्गीय श्री रामसेवक रिछारिया एवं स्वर्गीय श्री आशाराम यादव से लेखक ने उनके जीवनकाल में इंदीवर जी के बारे में कई जानकारियाँ प्राप्त की थीं, जैसे श्री रिछारिया जी ने लेखक को बताया था कि इनके पिता श्री हरलाल राय व माँ का निधन इनके बाल्यकाल में ही हो गया था। इनकी बड़ीबहन और बहनोई घर का सारा सामान और इनको लेकर अपने गाँव चले गये थे। कुछ माह बाद ही ये अपने बहन-बहनोई के यहाँ से बरूवा सागर वापस आ गये थे। बचपन था, घर में खाने-पीने का कोई प्रबन्ध और साधननहीं था। उन दिनों बरूवा सागर में गुलाब बाग में एक फक्कड़ बाबा कहीं सेआकर एक विशाल पेड़ के नीचे अपना डेरा जमाकर रहने लगे थे। वे कहीं भिक्षा माँगने नहीं जाते थे। धूनी के पास बैठेरहते थे। बहुत अच्छे गायक थे। वे चंग पर जब गाते और आलाप लेते थे, तो रास्ताचलता व्यक्ति भी उनकी स्वर लहरी के प्रभाव में गीत की समाप्ति तक रूक जाता था। जब लोग उन्हें पैसे भेंट करते थे तो वह उन्हें छूते तक नहीं थे। फक्कड़ बाबा के सम्पर्क में श्यामलाल को गीत लिखने व गाने की रूचिजागृत हुई। फक्कड़ बाबा गांजे का दम लगाया करते थे। अतः बाबा को भेंट हुये पैसों से ही श्यामलाल चरस और गांजे का प्रबन्ध करते थे। श्यामलाल उन बाबा की गकरियाँ (कण्डे की आग में सेंकी जाने वाली मोटी रोटी) बना दिया करते थे,स्वयं खाते और बाबा को खिलाते फिर बाबाजी का चिमटा लेकर राग बनाकर स्वलिखित गीत भजन गाया करते थे।

----------


## Badtameez

राष्ट्रीय विचारधारा और सुधार की दृष्टि से रामसेवक रिछारिया ने उन्हें साहित्य की ओर मोड़ा। उनकी रचनाओं को सुधारते रहे। एक बार कालपी के विद्यार्थी सम्प्रदाय के सम्मेलनमें श्यामलाल ‘आजाद' ने जब मंच पर कविता पाठ किया तो श्रोताओं द्वारा उन्हें काफी सराहा गया और बड़े कवियों की भाँति विदाई के समय उन्हें इक्यावन रूपया की भेंट प्राप्त हुई।इन इक्कयावन रूपयों से सबसे पहले नई हिन्द साइकिल खरीदी। तब हिन्द साइकिल छत्तीस रूपये में आती थी। सम्मेलनों में जाने योग्य अचकन और पाजामा सिलवाए। फिर भी उनकी जेब में काफी रूपये बचे रहे। उन दिनों एक रूपयाकी बहुत कीमत थी।
बरूआ सागर नगर पालिका परिषद के अध्यक्ष श्री मेहेर सागर इंदीवर जी के संस्मरण सुनाते हुए कहते हैं कि वेहमारे घर अक्सर मट्ठा पीने आया करते थे। इंदीवर जी को मट्ठा पीने और बाँसुरी बजाने का बहुत शौक था। वे बेतवा नदी के किनारे, बरूवा तालाब के किनारे घण्*टों बाँसुरी बजाते हुए मदमस्त रहते थे। इन्दीवर जी हमारे कस्बे के गौरव है, वे हमारी थाती हैं, उनके जीवनकाल से ही यहाँ पर प्रत्येक वर्ष विशाल कवि सम्मेलन का आयोजन किया जाता रहा है। नगर पालिका द्वारा स्व. इन्दीवर जी के नाम से एक मुहल्ले का नाम इंदीवर नगर कर दिया गया है। नगर पालिका परिषद प्रांगण में निर्माणाधीन वातानुकूलित सभागार का नाम भी हम लोग इंदीवर जी के नाम से रखनेजा रहे हैं। एक प्रसंग का जिक्र करते हुए वह सगर्व बताते है कि युवा श्यामलाल ‘आजाद' को एक बार बरूवा सागर में हुए कवि सम्मेलन में अंग्रेजी सत्ता को कटाक्ष कर उनके गाए गाने ‘ओ किराएदारों कर दो मकान खाली....' पर जेल की हवा भी खानी पड़ी थी। इन्होंने स्वतंत्रता संग्राम व देश भक्ति के कई गीत लिखे, कई स्वतंत्रता संग्राम सेनानियों के आप निकटस्थ साथी रहे हैं जिन्हें अपने रचे शौर्य पूर्ण गीत सुना कर वे जोश से भर देते थे। देश की स्वतंत्रता के 20 वर्ष के बाद राष्ट्र द्वारा उन्हें स्वतंत्रता संग्राम सेनानी का दर्जा दिया गया। बरूवा सागर मोटर स्टैण्ड में लगे स्वतंत्रता संग्राम सेनानियों के शिला लेख में आपका नाम सम्*मान के साथ अंकित है।

----------


## Badtameez

युवा होते श्यामलाल ‘आजाद' की शोहरत स्थानीय कवि सम्मेलनों में बढ़ने लगी और उन्हें झाँसी, दतिया, ललितपुर, बबीना, मऊरानीपुर, टीकमगढ़, ओरछा, चिरगाँव, उरई में होने वाले कवि सम्मेलनों में आमंत्रित किया जाने लगा जिससे इन्हें कुछ आमदनी होने लगी। इसी बीच इनकी मर्जी के बिना इनका विवाह झाँसी की रहने वाली पार्वती नाम की लड़की से करा दिया गया। जिससे वह अनमने रहने लगे और जबरदस्ती की गई शादी के कारण रूष्ट होकर लगभग बीस वर्ष की अवस्था में मुम्बई भागकर चले गए जहाँ पर इन्होंने दो वर्ष तक कठिन संघर्षों के साथ सिनेजगत में अपना भाग्य गीतकार के रूप में आजमाया। वर्ष 1946 में प्रदर्शित फिल्म ‘डबल फेस' में आपके लिखे गीत पहली बार लिए गए किन्तु फिल्म ज्यादा सफल नहीं हो सकी और श्यामलाल बाबू ‘आजाद' से ‘इंदीवर' के रूप में बतौर गीतकार अपनी खास पहचान नहीं बना पाए औरनिराश हो वापस अपने पैतृक गाँव बरूवा सागर चले आए। वापस आने पर इन्होंने कुछ माह अपनी धर्मपत्नी के साथ गुजारे। इस दौरान इन्हें अपनी पत्नी पार्वती से विशेष लगाव हो गया जो अंत तक रहा भी। पार्वती के कहने से ही ये पुनः मुम्बई आने जाने लगे और बी व सी ग्रुप की फिल्मों में भी अपने गीत देने लगे। यह सिलसिला लगभग पाँच वर्ष तक चलता रहा। इस बीच इन्होंने धर्मपत्नी पार्वती को अपने साथ मुम्बई चलकर साथ रहने का आग्रह किया परन्तु पार्वती मुम्बई में सदा के लिए रहने के लिए राजी नहीं हुई। उनका कहना था, ‘रहो बरूवा सागर में और मुम्बई आते जाते रहो।' इंदीवर इसके लिए तैयार नहीं हुए और पत्नी से रूष्ट होकर मुम्बई में रह कर पूर्व की भाँति फिल्मों में काम पाने के लिए  संघर्ष करने लगे। इनकी मेहनत रंग लाई और वर्ष 1951 में प्रदर्शित फिल्म ‘मल्हार' के गीत ‘बड़े अरमानों से रखा है बलम तेरी कसम' ने सिने जगत में धूम मचा दी। फिल्म इस गीत के कारण काफी चली और इंदीवर स्वयं की पहचान बतौर गीतकार बनाने में सफल हुए।

----------


## Badtameez

अपनी धर्मपत्नी पार्वती से, जिसे वह ‘पारो' कहकर सम्बोधित करते थे, इन्हें बहुत प्यार था। तमाम प्रयासों के बाद भी वह पारो को मुम्बई नहीं ला सके और यहीं से इनके गीतों में विरह, वेदना, दर्द का एक अजीब पैनापन देखा जाने लगा, इनके बचपन के मित्र स्व. आशाराम यादव बताया करते थे ‘‘जबईं से श्यामलाल बाबूरोउत गाने लिखन लगो तो, वो दुःखी मन से गाने लिखे करत तो।''
जिंदगी के अनजाने सफर से बेहद प्यार करने वाले हिन्दी सिने जगत के मशहूर शायर और गीतकार इंदीवर का जीवन से प्यार उनकी लिखी हुई इन पंक्तियों में समाया हुआ है-
जिंदगी से बहुत प्यार हमने किया
मौत से भी मोहब्बत निभाएंगे हम
रोते रोते जमाने में आए मगर
हंसते-हंसते जमाने से जाएंगे हम
वर्ष 1963 में बाबू भाई मिस्त्री की संगीतमय फिल्म ‘पारसमणि' की सफलता के बाद इंदीवर शोहरत की बुलंदियों पर जा पहुँचे। इंदीवर के सिने कैरियर में उनकी जोड़ी निर्माता निर्देशक मनोज कुमार के साथ खूब जमी। मनोज कुमार ने सबसे पहले इंदीवर से फिल्म ‘उपकार' के लिए गीत लिखने की पेशकश की। कल्याण जीआनंद जी के संगीत निर्देशन में फिल्म उपकार के लिए इंदीवर ने ‘कस्में वादे प्यार वफा...' जैसे दिल को छू लेने वाले गीत लिखकर श्रोताओं को भावविभोर कर दिया। इसके अलावा मनोज कुमार की फिल्*म ‘पूरब और पश्चिम' के लिये भी इंदीवर ने ‘दुल्हन चली वो पहन चली' और ‘कोई जब तुम्हारा हृदय तोड़ दे' जैसे सदाबहार गीत लिखकर अपना अलग ही समां बांधा। ‘मैं तो भूल चली बाबुल का देश' ‘
‘चन्दन सा बदन' ‘छोड़ दे सारी दुनिया किसी के लिए' जैसे इंदीवर के लिखे न भूलने वाले गीतों को कल्याण जी आनंद जी ने संगीत दिया।

----------


## Badtameez

वर्ष 1970 में विजय आनंद निर्देशित फिल्म जॉनी मेरा नाम में ‘नफरत करने वालों के सीने में.....' ‘पल भर के लिये कोई मुझे...' जैसे रूमानी गीत लिखकर इंदीवर ने श्रोताओं का दिल जीत लिया। मनमोहन देसाई के निर्देशन में फिल्म ‘सच्चा झूठा' के लिये इंदीवर का लिखा एक गीत ‘मेरी प्यारी बहनियां बनेगी दुल्हनियां..' को आज भी शादी के मौके परसुना जा सकता है। इसके अलावा राजेश खन्ना अभिनीत फिल्म ‘सफर' के लिए इंदीवर ने ‘जीवन से भरी तेरी आँखें...' और‘जो तुमको हो पसंद....' जैसे गीत लिखकर श्रोताओं को भाव विभोर कर दिया।
जाने माने निर्माता निर्देशक राकेश रोशन की फिल्मों के लिये इंदीवर ने सदाबहार गीत लिखकर उनकी फिल्मों को सफल बनाने में महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभायी। उनके सदाबहार गीतों के कारण ही राकेश रोशन की ज्यादातर फिल्में आज भी याद की जाती है। इन फिल्मों में खासकर कामचोर, खुदगर्ज, खूनभरी मांग, काला बाजार, किशन कन्हैया, किंग अंकल, करण अर्जुन और कोयला जैसी फिल्में शामिल हैं। राकेश रोशन के अलावा उनके पसंदीदा निर्माता निर्देशकों में मनोजकुमार, फिरोज खान आदि प्रमुख रहे हैं। इंदीवर के पसंदीदा संगीतकार के तौर पर कल्याणजी-आनंदजी का नाम सबसे ऊपर आता है। कल्याण जी-आनंदजी के संगीत निर्देशन में इंदीवर के गीतों को नई पहचान मिली। सबसे पहले इस जोड़ी का गीत-संगीत वर्ष 1965 में प्रदर्शित फिल्म ‘हिमालय की गोद' में पसंद किया गया। इसके बाद इंदीवर द्वारा रचित फिल्मी गीतों में कल्याण जी आनंदजी का ही संगीत हुआ करता था। ऐसी फिल्मोंमें उपकार, दिल ने पुकारा, सरस्वती चंद्र, यादगार,सफर, सच्चा झूठा, पूरब और पश्चिम, जॉनी मेरा नाम, पारस, उपासना, कसौटी, धर्मात्मा ,हेराफेरी, कुर्बानी, कलाकार आदि फिल्में शामिल हैं।

----------


## Badtameez

कल्याणजी आनंदजी के अलावा इंदीवर के पसंदीदा संगीतकारों में बप्पी लाहिरीऔर लक्ष्मीकांत प्यारेलाल जैसे संगीतकार शामिल हैं। उनके गीतों को किशोर कुमार, आशा भोसले, मोहम्मद रफी, लता मंगेश्कर जैसे चोटी के गायक कलाकारों ने अपने स्वर से सजाया है। इंदीवर के सिने कैरियर पर यदि नज़र डाले तो अभिनेता जितेन्द्र पर फिल्माये उनके रचित गीत काफी लोकप्रिय हुआ करते थे। इन फिल्मों में दीदारे यार, मवाली, हिम्मतवाला, जस्टिस चौधरी, तोहफा, कैदी, पाताल भैरवी, खुदगर्ज, आसमान से ऊँचा, थानेदारजैसी फिल्में शामिल हैं।
वर्ष 1957 में प्रदर्शित फिल्म 'अमानुष' के लिए इंदीवर को सर्वश्रेष्ठगीतका   का फिल्म फेयर पुरस्कार दिया गया
इंदीवर ने अपने सिने कैरियर में लगभग 300 फिल्मों के लिए गीत लिखें। इंदीवर के गीतों की लंबी फेहरिस्त में.. मैं तो भूल चली बाबुल का देश..., फूलतुम्हें भेजा है खत में, ताल मिले नदी के जल में..., मेरे देश की धरती सोना उगले.... जिन्दगी का सफर है ये कैसा सफर...... तेरे चहरे में वो जादू है........ दिल ऐसा किसी ने मेरा तोड़ा...... आप जैसा कोई मेरी जिन्दगी में आये.... होठों को छू लो तुम..... दुश्मन न करे दोस्त ने वो काम किया है..... हर किसी को नहीं मिलता...... रूप सुहाना लगता है..... जाती हूँ मैं जल्दी है क्या...... तुम मिले दिल खिले..... ये तेरी आँखें झुकी-झुकी...... न कजरे की धार न मोतियों का हार.... आदि हैं।
इन्दीवर से उनका पैतृक गाँव बरूवासागर क्रमशः छूटने लगा और उनके लिखे गीत नित नई-नई ऊँचाइयाँ पाने लगे।नाम, शोहरत, शराब और पैसा ने इन्हें क्रमशः भटकाया भी, पहले पंजाबी मूल की एक स्त्री इनके जीवन में आई जिससे बादमें अनबन हुई और पुत्र के उत्तराधिकार के लिए मुकदमेबाजी भी हुई। फिर दूसरी महिला जो गुजराती मूल की थी एवं मलयालमफिल्मों की हीरोइन भी रही और जिसके पहले से एक बेटी भी थी, इंदीवर के जीवन में आई जिसने इनको प्यार किया व समर्पित भी रहीं फिर भी इंदीवर अपनी पहली धर्मपत्नी पार्वती को नहीं भूल पाए। पार्वती बहुत स्वाभिमानी स्त्री थी, उसने इंदीवर के लाख चाहने पर भी कभी भी उनसे एक पैसा अपने भरण-पोषण के लिए नहीं लिया और इनकी प्रतीक्षा में बरूवा सागर में एक छोटी-सी दुकान आजीवन चलाकर अपना गुजर-बसर किया। बताते है कि इंदीवर ने स्वतंत्रता संग्राम सेनानी की हैसियतसे मिलने वाली पेंशन पार्वती के लिए करदी थी।

----------


## Badtameez

कल्*याणजी आनंदजी के अलावा इंदीवर के पसंदीदा संगीतकारों में बप्पी लाहिरीऔर लक्ष्मीकांत प्यारेलाल जैसे संगीतकार शामिल हैं। उनके गीतों को किशोर कुमार, आशा भोसले, मोहम्मद रफी, लता मंगेश्कर जैसे चोटी के गायक कलाकारों ने अपने स्वर से सजाया है। इंदीवर के सिने कैरियर पर यदि नज़र डाले तो अभिनेता जितेन्द्र पर फिल्माये उनके रचित गीत काफी लोकप्रिय हुआ करते थे। इन फिल्मों में दीदारे यार, मवाली, हिम्मतवाला, जस्टिस चौधरी, तोहफा, कैदी, पाताल भैरवी, खुदगर्ज, आसमान से ऊँचा, थानेदारजैसी फिल्में शामिल हैं।
वर्ष 1957 में प्रदर्शित फिल्म 'अमानुष' के लिए इंदीवर को सर्वश्रेष्ठगीतका   का फिल्म फेयर पुरस्कार दिया गया
इंदीवर ने अपने सिने कैरियर में लगभग 300 फिल्मों के लिए गीत लिखें। इंदीवर के गीतों की लंबी फेहरिस्त में.. मैं तो भूल चली बाबुल का देश..., फूलतुम्हें भेजा है खत में, ताल मिले नदी के जल में..., मेरे देश की धरती सोना उगले.... जिन्दगी का सफर है ये कैसा सफर...... तेरे चहरे में वो जादू है........ दिल ऐसा किसी ने मेरा तोड़ा...... आप जैसा कोई मेरी जिन्दगी में आये.... होठों को छू लो तुम..... दुश्मन न करे दोस्त ने वो काम किया है..... हर किसी को नहीं मिलता...... रूप सुहाना लगता है..... जाती हूँ मैं जल्दी है क्या...... तुम मिले दिल खिले..... ये तेरी आँखें झुकी-झुकी...... न कजरे की धार न मोतियों का हार.... आदि हैं।
इन्दीवर से उनका पैतृक गाँव बरूवासागर क्रमशः छूटने लगा और उनके लिखे गीत नित नई-नई ऊँचाइयाँ पाने लगे।नाम, शोहरत, शराब और पैसा ने इन्हें क्रमशः भटकाया भी, पहले पंजाबी मूल की एक स्त्री इनके जीवन में आई जिससे बादमें अनबन हुई और पुत्र के उत्तराधिकार के लिए मुकदमेबाजी भी हुई। फिर दूसरी महिला जो गुजराती मूल की थी एवं मलयालमफिल्*मों की हीरोइन भी रही और जिसके पहले से एक बेटी भी थी, इंदीवर के जीवन में आई जिसने इनको प्*यार किया व समर्पित भी रहीं फिर भी इंदीवर अपनी पहली धर्मपत्नी पार्वती को नहीं भूल पाए। पार्वती बहुत स्वाभिमानी स्त्री थी, उसने इंदीवर के लाख चाहने पर भी कभी भी उनसे एक पैसा अपने भरण-पोषण के लिए नहीं लिया और इनकी प्रतीक्षा में बरूवा सागर में एक छोटी-सी दुकान आजीवन चलाकर अपना गुजर-बसर किया। बताते है कि इंदीवर ने स्वतंत्रता संग्राम सेनानी की हैसियत से मिलने वाली पेंशन पार्वती के लिए करदी थी।
बरूवा सागर के प्रतिष्ठित कवि डॉ. ओमप्रकाश दीक्षित ‘पागल' के अनुसार इंदीवर जी के गीतों में बुन्देलखंड विशेषकर बरूवा सागर, झाँसी, ओरछा के प्राकृतिक दृश्यों, व धर्मपत्नी ‘पारो' का नाम चित्रित होता है। पार्वतीका निधन 2005 में हो चुका है। वह निःसंतान थी। पार्वती के भाई को इंदीवर की सम्पत्ति का एक हिस्*सा प्राप्त हुआ। पार्वती के भतीजे श्री रामेश्वर राय अपने स्वर्गीय फूफाजी की सांस्कृतिक धरोहर संजोए हुए हैं। श्री रामेश्वर राय के अनुज श्री आनन्द राय इंदीवर का नाम आगे बढ़ाते हुए मुम्बई में रहकर गानों के एलबम, सीरियल व फिल्म निर्माण के कार्य में पूरे मनोयोग से लगे हुए हैं जिनसे बहुतसी उम्मीदें बधीं हुई हैं। कवि डॉ. ओमप्रकाश दीक्षित ‘पागल' ने पूछने पर बताया कि इंदीवर के जन्मस्थान वाला भवन वर्तमान में श्री ओमप्रकाश रिछारिया के स्वामित्व में है।
स्थानीय प्रशासन व सरकार को चाहिए कि वह स्वर्गीय गीतकार इंदीवर के नाम से उनके जन्मस्थान बरूवासागर में एक पुस्तकालय की स्थापना करे, प्रमुख मार्ग का नाम उनके नाम से रखा जाए, नगर के प्रमुख चौराहे पर उनकी एक भव्य मूर्ति की स्थापना की जाए, बल्कि बरूवासागर में स्थित अंग्रेजी दासता के प्रतीक कम्पनी बाग का नाम बदलकर गीतकार इंदीवर के नाम से ‘स्वतंत्रता संग्राम सेनानी इंदीवर बाग' रखा जाना चाहिए।
इंदीवर  26 फरवरी, 1997 को अपने पैतृक नगर बरूवा सागर में होने वाले एक सांस्कृतिक कार्यक्रम में सम्मिलित होने मुम्बई से आ रहे थे तभी रास्ते में उन्हें हृदयाघात पड़ा और वह वापस मुम्बई लौट गये। लगभग चार दशक तक अपनेगीतों से हम लोगों को भावविभोर करने वाले इंदीवर 28 फरवरी 1997 को सदा के लिए अलविदा कह गए।

----------


## Badtameez

......................मजरूह सुल्तानपुरी..............
.
लेखक/कवि देवमणि पाण्डे जी द्वारा प्रस्तुत सुप्रसिद्ध शायर और एकमात्र दादा साहेब फाल्के पुरस्कार विजेता गीतकार मजरूह सुल्तानपुरी जी का साक्षात्कार मैंने अन्तर्जाल से प्राप्त किया। उसी साक्षात्कार को प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ।
.
मजरूह सुलतानपुरी उर्फ़ असरार हुसैन ख़ान का जन्म सन् 1919 में उत्तर प्रदेश के सुलतानपुर ज़िले की एक रियासत कुड़वार के पास गँजेड़ी गाँव में हुआ। 25 मई 2000 को उनका इंतकाल हो गया। सन् 1994 में मजरूह साहब को जब दादा साहब फाल्के अवार्ड मिला तो मैंने हिंदी दैनिक ‘ जनसत्ता ’ ( मुम्बई ) की नगर पत्रिका 'सबरंग' के लिए उनका इंटरव्यू किया था। अब वही धरोहर मैं आपके लिए पेश कर रहा हूँ। मुझे उम्मीद है कि मजरूह साहब की साफ़गोई आपको ज़रूर पसंद आएगी।
प्रश्न- 
मजरुह साहब , आपको ‘ फाल्के ’ पुरस्कार से सम्मानित किया गया। पुरस्कारों के बारे में आपकी क्या राय है ?
उत्तर-
पुरस्कार तो अक्सर अपनों को ही दिए जाते हैं। फ़िल्मफ़ेयर से लेकर नोबल तक यही होता है। मैं तो चुपचाप लिखने वाला आदमी हूं। इसलिए जब मुझे सूचना मिली कि ‘ फाल्के ’ पुरस्कार मिलेगा तो एकबारगी विश्वास ही नहीं हुआ। अब तो पुरस्कार ख़रीदे जाते हैं। मैंने एक गीत लिखा था -
‘ हम बेख़ुदी में तुमको पुकारे चले गए / साग़र को ज़िंदगी में उतारे चले गए। ’
इसको ‘ फ़िल्म फ़ेयर पुरस्कार ’ नहीं मिला। शैलेन्द्र के गीत ‘ ये मेरा दीवानापन था ’ को मिल गया। काफ़ी लोगों ने मुझसे कहा था कि मजरुह साहब , आपका गीत ज़्य़ादा अच्छा था। युवा जब कॉलेज से निकलता है तो उसे नहीं मालूम होती। इस स्थिति को दर्शाने वाला गीत मैंने लिखा - ‘ पापा कहते हैं बड़ा नाम करेगा ’ । भारी लोकप्रियता के बावजूद इसे पुरस्कार नहीं मिला और गुलज़ार के जाने किस गीत को मिल गया। गुलज़ार के गीत ‘ यारा सिली सिली ’ को भी पुरस्कार मिला। जबकि मेंहदी हसन ने मुझे बताया था कि यह गीत रेशमा का है। पुरस्कारों का सच यही है।
.
प्रश्न-
एक गीतकार के रुप में आज आप खुद को कहाँ पाते हैं ?
उत्तर-
मैं हमेशा दो नावों पर सवार रहा - साहित्य और सिनेमा। जगह दोनों में मिली , लेकिन खुल के किसी के सिर पर नहीं बैठ सका। यानी न इधर के रहे न उधर के। सर्मपण के बावजूद मैं हमेशा नंबर दो पर रहा। राजेन्द्र कृष्ण के ज़माने में भी और आनंद बख़्शी के दौर में भी। आज समीर नंबर वन है तो भी मैं नंबर दो पर मौजूद हूँ। मैं हमेशा विभाजित रहा। लेकिन शायरी को मैंने पहले स्थान पर रखा , क्योंकि फ़िल्म गीत रोटी देता है मगर शायरी सुकून देती है।
प्रश्न-
 शायरी में प्रतिष्ठा के बावजूद किन कारणों से आपको फ़िल्म जगत में आना पड़ा ?
उत्तर-
फ़िल्म के लिए मेरे मन में कभी क्रेज़ नहीं रहा। आना नहीं चाहता था , संयोगवश आ गया। सन् 1940 में जब मैंने सुलतानपुर के पलटन बाज़ार में एक हकीम के रुप में दवाख़ाना खोला था तो उसी समय अचानक शेर कहना शुरु किया। उस वक़्त अवध में मुशायरे बहुत होते थे। लोगों ने सर - आँखों पर उठा लिया , तो हकीमी छोड़कर मैं शायरी में डूब गया। सन् 1945 में जिगर मुरादाबादी मुम्बई के एक मुशायरे में मुझे लेकर आए। मुशायरा बहुत बड़ा था। फ़िल्म जगत के तमाम लोग वहाँ उपस्थित थे। मैं नया था , लेकिन जम गया। बस फ़ौरन कारदार साहब का बुलावा आ गया।
इस तरह मैं फ़िल्म लाइन में आ गया , पहले कोई इरादा नहीं था। उस वक्त एक डिप्टी कलेक्टर को ढाई सौ रुपये वेतन मिलता था। मैं मुशायरों से तीन - साढ़े तीन सौ कमा लेता था। इसलिए पहले तो मैंने इंकार कर दिया। जिगर साहब ने तब मुझे समझाया कि अभी तुमने न घर बनाया न शादी की। बीमार पड़ गये तो क्या करोगे ? आफ़र स्वीकार कर लो। पसंद न आए तो बाद में छोड़ देना। तब मैं तैयार हो गया। पाँच सौ रुपये मेरा वेतन निश्चित हुआ और कारदार साहब की फ़िल्म ‘ शाहजहाँ ’ के गीत मैंने लिखे। गीत तो सभी पसंद किए गए , लेकिन एक गीत को सहगल साहब ने लीजेंड बना दिया। गीत था – ‘ जब दिल ही टूट गया , हम जीकर क्या करेंगे ?’ यह फ़िल्म 1947 में आई। इसके बाद विभाजन के कारण छह - सात महीने तक फ़िल्म उद्योग बंद ही रहा। 1949 में मैंने महबूब खान की फ़िल्म ‘ अंदाज़ ’ के गीत लिखे। वे भी कामयाब हुए।

----------


## Badtameez

प्रश्न-
सुना है उस दौरान आपको जेल भी हो गई थी ?
उत्तर-
हाँ , सही बात है। मुम्बई के परेल इलाक़े में मज़दूरों की एक सभा थी। मुझे वहां गीत पढ़ने के लिए बुलाया गया। मुझसे कहा गया कि मैं इतना सरल गीत पढूं कि अनपढ़ मज़दूरों की समझ में भी वह आ जाए। मैंने बहुत सरल भाषा में गीत लिखा , लेकिन बात वही थी , जो मैं कहना चाहता था। गीत के बोल थे –
अमन का झंडा इस धरती पर किसने कहा लहराने न पाए
ये भी है कोई हिटलर का चेला मार ले साथी जाने न पाए

उस वक़्त कामनवेल्थ का काफी ज़ोर था। मैंने उसकी भी ख़बर गीत में ली थी। कुछ लोगों ने गलत ढंग से उसमें नेहरु का नाम जोड़कर प्रचारित कर दिया कि मैंने नेहरु को मारने की बात की है। अदालत में मेरी पेशी हुई। डिटेंशन ऐक्ट लगाया गया। मुझसे कहा गया कि आपने नेहरु को मारने के लिए भीड़ को उकसाया। माफ़ी मांगिए। मैं ठहरा स्वाभिमानी आदमी। माफ़ी मांगने का मतलब था अपनी ज़हनी सोच को नकारना। मैंने इंकार किया तो डेढ़ साल की कैद सुनाई गई। आर्थर रोड जेल में बंद कर दिया गया। उसी दौरान ‘ अंदाज ’ फ़िल्म रिलीज़ हो गई। गाने लोकप्रिय हुए तो काम भी मिला। कमाल अमरोही ने फ़िल्म ‘ दायरा ’ और गुरुदत्त ने ‘ बाज़ ’, ‘ जाल ’ आदि फ़िल्मों के गीत लिखवाए।
.
.
प्रश्न-
फ़िल्म जगत के पुराने गीतकारों और आज के गीतकारों के बारे में आपकी क्या राय है ?
.
उत्तर-
मैं जब यहाँ आया तो फ़िल्म जगत में ख़ुमार बाराबंकवी , शकील बदायूंनी , साहिर लुधियानवी , कैफ़ी आज़मी , अली सरदार जाफ़री , राजेन्द्र कृष्ण जैसे गीतकार मौजूद थे। हम सब जो गीत लिखते थे , उसकी भाषा अच्छी होती थी। वह व्याकरण की दृष्टि से भी शुध्द होता था और उसके भावों में एक ख़ूबसूरती होती थी। एक ख़ास बात यह थी कि हम सब मिल बैठकर आमने - सामने एक दूसरे के गीतों को क्रिटिसाइज़ करते थे। मैंने फ़िल्म ‘ दिल्ली का ठग ’ में एक गीत लिखा था - ‘ सी ए टी कैट , कैट माने बिल्ली , दिल है तेरे पंजे में तो क्या हुआ ’ ।
तब हमारे गीतकार मित्रों ने इसकी ख़ूब आलोचना की। मैंने उनसे कहा कि यह गीत किशोर कुमार जैसे उछल - कूद वाले अभिनेता के लिए लिखा गया है और सिचुएशन के अनुसार इसका कन्टेन्ट भी ठीक है तो मित्रगण सहमत हुए। क्योंकि शेक्सपियर भी अपने ‘ क्लाउन ’ के लिए कुछ अलग तरह के ही संवाद लिखते हैं , लेकिन वहां भी भाषा की एक मर्यादा होती है। अब कंसेप्शन बदल गया है। आज गीत में शायरी ऐब मानी जाती है।
अब तो अर्थहीन शब्द चलते हैं। गीत का सोर्स तो ‘ फ़ोक ’ होता है लेकिन अब वह नहीं रहा। गीत में बहुत बड़ी बात कही जा सकती है , लेकिन अब पहले जैसी सादगी और गहराई नहीं रही। अब तो गीतों में बहुत ‘ वल्गराइजेशन ’ आ गया है। ग़लत भाषा में लिखना और ‘ गिमिक ’ प्रस्तुत करना फैशन बन गया है। बहुत दुखी हूं मैं इससे। कभी - कभी तो रोने को जी चाहता है।
.
.
प्रश्न-
पहले के अच्छे गीतकारों की प्रतिभा का आज उचित उपयोग नहीं हो रहा है। इस स्थिति को आप किस रुप में देखते हैं ?
.
उत्तर-
अच्छी प्रतिभा के उपयोग की आज गुंजाइश ही कहाँ रही ? क्योंकि लेखन में एक गिरावट आ गई है। और मैं भी तो इसी में शामिल हूँ। जी बहुत चाहता है कि हमारे अनुभवी लेखक भाषा का सम्मान करें , लेकिन सिर्फ़ मेरे सोचने से क्या होता है। हर बदमाशी के लिए आदमी कोई दर्शन गढ़ लेता है। ‘ कमोडिटी ’ बन गया है आज सब कुछ। और मेरा भी हाल यह है कि – तूले ग़मे - हयात से घबरा रहा हूं मैं / घबरा रहा हूं और चला जा रहा हूं मैं ।
.
.
प्रश्न-
आपके गीत अपने नएपन , ताज़गी और अंदाज़ में अलग ही नज़र आते हैं। इसके लिए आपने किन बातों पर ध्यान दिया ?
.
उत्तर-
मैं चरित्रों के व्यक्तित्व , व्यवहार और बोलचाल को ध्यान में रखकर ही गीत लिखता हूँ। एक तरफ़ मैंने लिखा - ‘ गम दिए मुस्तकिल ’ , तो दूसरी तरफ़ लिखा - ‘ कभी आर कभी पार लागा तीरे नज़र ’ । तीसरी तरफ़ ‘ छोड़ दो आंचल ज़माना क्या कहेगा ’ जैसे गीत लिखकर मैंने रोमांटिक कामेडी गीतों के लिए एक नई राह बनाई। फ़िल्म क्षेत्र में सक्रियता के बावजूद मैंने मुशायरों में जाना बंद नहीं किया। सन् 1983 में मैं एक मुशायरे में अमेरिका गया। जगह - जगह लोग मुझे सुनना चाहते थे। साढ़े चार महीना मुझे रुकना पड़ गया। लौटकर आया तो देखा मेरी जगह कोई और बैठ गया था। फ़िल्म ‘ क़यामत से क़यामत तक ’ के ज़रिए मेरी वापसी हुई।
.
.
प्रश्न-
आज की फ़िल्में आपको कैसी लगती है ?
.
उत्तर-
अब नान - प्रोफेशनल प्रोड्यूसरों की बाढ़ आ गई है। पहले लोग सामाजिक ज़िम्मेदारी महसूस करते थे और ऐसी फ़िल्में बनाते थे , जो सपरिवार देखी जा सकें। सन् 1994-95 से प्रोड्यूसरों की जो भीड़ आई है उसे समाज की कोई चिंता नहीं है। पहले तवायफ़ के परिवार से नायिकाएं आती थीं , मगर इनका पहनावा शरीफ़ घरों की औरतों की तरह होता था। आज की अभिनेत्रियां अच्छे घरों से आती हैं मगर इनका पहनावा तवायफ़ों से भी गया - बीता है।अमरीकी बनना चाहते हैं। लेकिन न अमरीकी बन पाते है और न भारतीय। तीतर - बटेर बनकर रह जाते हैं। इन्हें लड़के - लड़कियों के बिगड़ने की चिंता नहीं है। समाज के मूल्यों का ध्यान नहीं है। अब अधकचरा लेखन चल रहा है। गीत के नाम पर अर्थहीन शब्द चलते हैं।

----------


## Badtameez

प्रश्न-
क्या अच्छे गीतों का जमाना कभी फिर लौटेगा ?
.
उत्तर-
नौशाद आदि के ज़माने में गीतों का जो स्तर था , वह अब वापस नहीं आने वाला। बच्चों में भी अब वैसी साहित्यिक और सांस्कृतिक समझ नहीं है। प्राइमरी में ही उन्हें दस - दस विषय पढ़ने पड़ते हैं। फलस्वरुप वे ‘ जैक ऑफ आल ’ और मास्टर ऑफ नन ’ बनते हैं। उनका मानसिक स्तर काफ़ी नीचे होता है। आज गीतों में शायरी ऐब मानी जाती है। कई बार मुझे फ़िल्म में लेकर भी छोड़ दिया गया। उनको लगा कि मेरे गीतों में शायरी ज़्यादा है। पब्लिक की भी पसंद सस्ती होती जा रही है। उन्हें लगता है , यही अच्छे गीत हैं। मुझसे लिखवाने वाले अब बहुत थोड़े रह गये हैं। गीत और कविता का फ़र्क़ हर ज़माने में रहा है। गीत , कविता का ज़्यादा बोझ नहीं उठा पाता। ‘ कितनी अकेली कितनी तनहा मैं लगी तुझसे मिलने के बाद ’ या ‘ वादियां मेरा दामन रास्ते मेरी बांहे ’ अथवा ‘ रहे न रहें हम , महका करेंगे ’ जैसे काव्यात्मक गहराई वाले गीत अब नई पीढ़ी के पल्ले नहीं पड़ते। ऊँचे स्तर से वे घबरा जाते हैं।
.
.
प्रश्न-
अपने बाद की पीढ़ी के गीतकारों के बारे में आपकी क्या राय है ?
.
उत्तर-
अब तो नया ज़माना आ गया है इसलिए शैली भी बदल गई है। आज के गीतकार के लिए ज़रुरी हो गया है कि वह कैबरे , कामेडी , भजन , ग़ज़ल , प्रेमगीत सब कुछ लिख सके। सभी पर उसकी कमांड होनी चाहिए। मेरे बाद की पीढ़ी में आनंद बख़्शी , फ़ारुक़ क़ैसर , एस . एच . बिहारी आदि ने अच्छे गीत लिखे। अनजान भी कभी - कभी अच्छा लिखते हैं। जावेद अख्त़र और हसन कमाल में बहुत अच्छी प्रतिभा है। निदा फ़ाज़ली क़तार में हैं। लेकिन मुझे लगता है उन्होंने अभी तक कुछ भी उल्लेखनीय नहीं लिखा है।
साहित्य का ‘ इक़बाल सम्मान ’ मिलने पर आपने कैसा महसूस किया था ?
अच्छा लगा था। तीन साल से इसके लिए मेरा नाम लिया जाता था और हटा दिया जाता था। मेरे पहले यह जस्टिस आनन्द नारायण मुल्ला को मिला। वे अच्छे शायर हैं , सीनियर हैं। लेकिन शायरी ही देखी जाए तो मुझे उनसे पहले मिल जाना चाहिए था। मैंने प्रगतिशील ग़ज़लें लिखकर एक नई राह निकाली।
.
.
प्रश्न-
लोग प्रगतिशील ग़ज़लों के लिए फ़ैज़ अहमद फ़ैज़ को पहला श्रेय देते हैं ?
.
उत्तर-
बात बिल्कुल साफ़ है , मैं 1945 में प्रलेस (PWA) से ज़ुडा। 1947 में मेरे कई प्रगतिशील शेर लोगों की ज़बान पर चढ़ चुके थे। फ़ैज़ का प्रगतिशील ग़ज़लों का संग्रह ‘ दस्त - ए - सबा ’ 1953 में आया। लोग इससे पहले उनकी प्रगतिशील ग़ज़लों से वाक़िफ़ नहीं थे। प्रगतिशील होते हुए भी फ़ैज़ हमेशा रोमांटिक बने रहे। बग़ैर माशूक़ के वे बात ही नहीं करते। असमानता , शोषण और जुल्म की बात भी वे माशूक़ के गले में बाहें डालकर ही करते हैं। उनकी ‘ मुझसे पहले सी मुहब्बत मेरी महबूब न मांग ’ तथा ‘ चन्द रोज़ और मेरी जान ’ आदि रचनाएं उस संदर्भ में देखी जा सकती हैं। मेरी ग़ज़लों का चरित्र हमेशा आंदोलनात्मक रहा।
.
.
प्रश्न-
अभी आपने अपनी प्रगतिशील ग़ज़लों का ज़िक्र किया। इसके बारे में ज़रा और खुलासा करें ?

.
उत्तर-
कविता की तमाम आवश्यकताओं को ध्यान में रखते हुए अपने समय की सबसे ज़्यादा चुभने वाली चीज़ों को साथ लेकर जो बातें कही जाती हैं , वही प्रगतिशील हैं। पहले तो ‘ महबूब ’ ही ग़ज़ल की मंज़िल थी , लेकिन बाद में इसमें बदलाव आया। उदाहरण के लिए मैं अपनी कुछ प्रगतिशील रचनाओं के मुखड़े सुना रहा हूं -
.
1 . मैं अकेला ही चला था जानिबे - मंज़िल मगर / लोग साथ आते गए और कारवां बनता गया।
2. सर पर हवाएं जु़ल्म चलें सौ जतन के साथ / अपनी कुलाह कज है उसी बांकपन के साथ।
3. देख ज़िंदां से परे रंग - ए - चमन जोशे बहार / रक़्स करना है तो फिर पांव की ज़ंजीर न देख।
4. हम भी हमेशा क़त्ल हुए हैं और तुमने भी देखा दूर से लेकिन ,
ये न समझना हमको हुआ है जान का नुक़्सां तुमसे ज़ियादा।
.
ये बातें मैंने बहुत पहले कही थीं , लेकिन इनकी प्रासंगिकता हमेशा रहेगी। इसलिए ये चीजें शाश्वत हैं। फ़ैज़ की प्रगतिशील ग़ज़लों का संग्रह ‘ दस्त - ए - सबा ’ सन् 1953 में देखा गया , जबकि मैंने ये ग़ज़लें 1945 में लिखीं थीं। इसीलिए मैं कहता हूं कि प्रगतिशील ग़ज़लों की शुरुआत मैंने की। फ़ैज़ और मजाज़ मुझसे सीनियर थे और बड़ी ख़ूबसूरत ग़ज़लें लिखते थे। उनके सामने मुझे अपनी ग़ज़लें काफी खुरदुरी लगती थी। मैंने फ़ैज़ और मजाज़ से बहुत कुछ सीखा। फ़ैज़ ग़ज़लों में हमेशा मीठा ही बोलते रहे। मैं समझता हूं कि यह भी एक प्रकार का ऐब है। कभी - कभी कड़वा बोलना भी बहुत ज़रुरी होता है , लेकिन फ़ैज़ का हाल तो यह था कि -
ग़मे - जहां हो , रुख़े - यार हो कि दस्ते - अदू
सुलूक जिससे किया हमने आशिक़ाना किया
शांति के ज़माने में दुश्मनों को माफ़ करना तो ठीक है लेकिन जंग के मैदान में दुश्मन से आशिक़ाना व्यवहार कैसे हो सकता है ? इसके बावजूद फ़ैज़ से हमने सीखा है , वे हमारे बड़े शायर हैं।

----------


## Badtameez

प्रश्न-
जिस शायर ( इक़बाल ) के नाम से आपको सम्मान दिया गया , उनकी शायरी आपको कैसी लगती है ?
.
उत्तर-
इक़बाल उर्दू शायरी की सर्वोच्च शैली के कवि हैं। वे बीसवीं सदी के सबसे बड़े शायर हैं । कुछ लोग उनके साथ फ़ैज़ का नाम रख देते हैं। मुक़ाबला वैसा ही है जैसे बड़े गु़लाम अली खां और मोहम्मद रफ़ी। मोहम्मद रफ़ी की नक़ल करने वाले बहुत मिलेंगे क्योंकि ऐसा करना आसान है। फ़ैज़ की शायरी इक़बाल से बहुत सस्ती है। इक़बाल के साथ जोश मलीहाबादी का ही नाम लिया जा सकता है।
लेकिन आप यह भी स्वीकार करते हैं कि आपने ख़ुद फ़ैज़ से बहुत कुछ सीखा है ?
हां , सही बात है। बाद में आने वाला शायर अपने सीनियर से सीखता है। मैंने फ़ैज़ से रसीला अंदाज़ सीखा। मैं चाहता था कि मेरे बयान में तनतना , जोश और ज़लज़ला के साथ ही रस हो , मिठास हो। मैंने ऐसा लिखा भी। ‘ साथी ’ को ‘ महबूब ’ माना। एक शेर देखिए –
मुझे सहल हो गईं मंज़िलें वो हवा के रुख़ भी बदल गए
तेरा हाथ , हाथ में आया गया कि चराग़ राह में जल गए
मैंने मजाज़ से भी बहुत कुछ सीखा। मजाज़ ने उर्दू नज्म़ में सबसे पहले नई राह बनाई। फ़ैज़ भी उनके पीछे चले। मजाज़ की ‘ ख़्वाब - ए - शहर ’ तथा ‘ रात और रेल ’ जैसी नज़्में पहले नहीं लिखी गईं थीं। मजाज़ की ग़ज़लों में भी ऐसे प्रगतिशील शेर थे कि मुझे आगे बढ़ने की राह मिली। फ़ैज़ का लहजा धीमा था। पर यह धीमा लहजा गंभीर भी था।

----------


## Badtameez

प्रश्न-
फ़िराक़ गोरखपुरी का लबो - लहजा आपको कैसा लगता है ?
.
.
उत्तर-
फिराक़ का लबो - लहजा बिलकुल नया है। उन्होंने संस्कृत , अंग्रेज़ी और फ़ारसी से फा़यदा उठाकर बात कही। पहले ग़ज़ल का बैक ग्राउंड ‘ तसव्वुर ’ था। उन्होंने हिन्दू दर्शन के अनुसार सेक्स को इबादत का रुप देकर ग़ज़ल के पसमंज़र को तसव्वुर से आज़ाद करके यथार्थवादी आधार दिया। मतलब उन्होंने परंपरा की पृष्ठभूमि को बदला। लेकिन सेक्स के ज़रिए इबादत को लाना सबके वश का नहीं है। यह बहुत बड़े शायर का काम है। इससे ग़ज़ल ज़मीन पर आकर खड़ी हो गई। मगर इक़बाल तो खु़द में एक पहाड़ हैं। उनके सामने फ़िराक़ नहीं खड़े किए जा सकते। हाँ , फ़िराक़ ने उर्दू ग़ज़ल को एक नया लबो - लहजा दिया। इससे ग़ज़ल का काफ़ी फ़ायदा हुआ।
बंबई ( मुम्बई ) में आपको सबसे अच्छा शायर कौन लगता है ?
अगर गीतकार के रुप में देखें तो पहले स्थान पर जावेद अख़्तर , दूसरे स्थान पर हसन कमाल और तीसरे स्थान पर निदा फ़ाज़ली को रखा जा सकता है। लेकिन शायर के रुप में मुझे निदा फ़ाज़ली सबसे बेहतर लगता है । पता नहीं क्यों वह मेरी मुख़ालिफ़त भी करता है। निदा ने परंपरा से हटकर कुछ कहने की कोशिश की और अच्छा कहा। उसकी शायरी की ज़बान बहुत अच्छी है । उसे मामूली आदमी भी समझ लेता है। इनकी कमी यह है कि ये तीनों लोग अंग्रेज़ी और फ्रेंच साहित्य से प्रभावित हैं। इनकी बुनियाद बाहर से जुड़ी है।
उर्दू में गीत को और हिन्दी में ग़ज़ल को उचित सम्मान क्यों नहीं मिला ?
हिंदी की जड़ें ज़मीन में हैं। उर्दू इस मामले में पीछे है। ग़ज़ल महफ़िल से जुड़ी रही है। गीत में धरती की बात आएगी तो हिन्दी मे अच्छा लगेगा। हिन्दी जितनी नेशनल है , उर्दू उतनी नहीं। उर्दू का मिज़ाज उतना भारतीय नहीं है , जितना होना चाहिए। इधर कई भाषाओं में ग़ज़लें कही जा रही हैं। लेकिन मुझे गुजराती ग़ज़लें उर्दू के अधिक क़रीब लगती हैं। ग़ज़ल और नज़्म की शैली अलग है। ग़ज़ल की शैली ही हिन्दी वालों की पकड़ में नहीं आई। ग़ज़ल हर लफ़्ज़ का बोझ नहीं उठा सकती।
.
.
शायर तथा सुप्रसिद्ध फिल्मी गीतकार मजरूह सुल्तानपुरी साहब का साक्षात्कार बस यहीं तक।

----------


## sangita_sharma

[COLOR=#000000][FONT=arial]बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र हे सौरभ जी अक्षरों की साइज़ बढिए मित्र

----------


## SUNIL1107

बेहतरीन सूत्र है सौरभ जी कृपया निरन्तरता बनाये रखें ! धन्यबाद

----------


## Badtameez

> [COLOR=#000000][FONT=arial]बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र हे सौरभ जी अक्षरों की साइज़ बढिए मित्र





> बेहतरीन सूत्र है सौरभ जी कृपया निरन्तरता बनाये रखें ! धन्यबाद


सीमा जी, सुनील जी को सुरेश सौरभ जी का धन्यवाद!

----------


## Badtameez

मित्रों आज महान गीतकार आनन्द बक्शी की पुण्यतिथि है। आज लगातार ढाई घंटों की मेहनत के बाद मैंने उनपर एक लेख लिखा है जो अभी प्रस्तुत करूँगा।

----------


## Badtameez

जब इस बालक का जन्म हुआ तब किसी ने कल्पना भी नहीं किया होगा कि यह बालक आने वाले समय में हिन्दी फिल्मों की जान बन जाएगा और एक इतिहास रचते हुए फिल्मी गीत लेखन के क्षेत्र में एक मील का पत्थर सिद्ध होगा। 
मैं किसी ऐसे-वैसे बालक की बात नहीं कर रहा हूँ, बल्कि महान गीतकार आनन्द बक्शी के सम्बन्ध में कह रहा हूँ।
आनन्द बक्शी का जन्म सन् 1930 ई. में रावलपिंडी (पाकिस्तान) में हुआ था। स्वतंत्रता के पश्चात भारत पाकिस्तान का बँटवारा हो गया। 2 अक्टूबर सन् 1947 ई. को आनन्द बक्शी का सम्पूर्ण परिवार लखनऊ (उत्तर प्रदेश) में आ गया और यहीं बस गया। 
बक्शी जी ने शुरू से ही पार्श्व गायक बनने का सपना देखा था। इस सपने को सच करने के लिए ये मुम्बई भी गये। हाँ, एक बात और बता दूँ कि बक्शी साहब मुम्बई आने से पूर्व 'जल- सेना' (नेवी) में नौकरी कर रहे थे, किन्तु उच्चपदाधिकारियों से उनकी कुछ कहा सुनी हो गयी। चूंकि बक्शी जी के स्वाभिमान को ठेस पहुँचा अत: उन्होंने नौकरी ही छोङ दी।
.
.
+

----------


## sangita_sharma

''शकील बंदायूनी ''

सिनेमाई संगीत का एक दौर ऐसा भी था जब ज़्यादातर गीतकार शायरी की दुनिया से आते थे मजरुह ,शकील ,साहिर,कैफ़ी आदि ऐसे ही नाम हे शकील बंदायूनी को हिंदी गीतकारी का सबसे ''अंडर  रेटेड'' गीतकार कहा जा सकता हे यह सच हे की शकील में साहिर वाली तरक्की पसंदी और शोले नहीं थे विद्रोह नहीं था वे उर्दू के क्लासिक शायर थे लेकिन गीतकारी की दुनिया एक रूमानी खुबसूरत दुनिया  हे  जन्हा शकील ने ऐसे फुल खिलाये जिम्की खुसबू आज तक मद्धम नहीं पड़ी हे 
शकील की एक बहुत शुरूआती फिल्मो में से एक हे ''दुलारी '' जिसे मोहम्मद रफ़ी के गाने ''सुहानी रात ढल चुकी.............. के लिए याद किया जाता हे एक तो नोशाद का साजों का किफायती इस्तेमाल  ,शिरी धुन और उस पर शकील की लाईने -- नज़ारे अपनी मस्तियाँ दिखा दिखा के सो गए सितारे अपनेइ रौशनी लुटा लुटा के सो गए हरेक शमा जल चुकी न जाने तुम कब आओगे ......
बेहद सादा , लेकिन गहरी बेकरारी वाले इस नगमे के ज़रिये ज़ाहिर हो गया था की शकील लम्बी दुरी तक जाने वाले गीतकारों में से हे आइये उनके कुछ ऐसे गानों की बात करे जिनमे  जिगर  को  चिर  देने  वाले  जुमले  हे 
फिल्म ''सन ऑफ़ इंडिया'' के एक बहुत ही उदास गीत में वे नायक की निराशा को बयां करते हुए कहते  हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

'' इस  तरह  छोड़  के  निकला  हु  में अपनी मंजिल जैसे हसरत कोई सिने से निकल जाती हे ............'' शकील के गीतों में बेकरारी और लाचारी की कई ऐसी मिसाले मिलती हे संगीतकार नौशाद के बाद ''रवि'' के साथ उनका सबसे उम्दा काम सामने आया हे ज़रा फिल्म दो बदन'' के इस गीत की पंक्तियों पर गौर फरमाइए ------------''सुनाना  भी जिन्हें मुश्किल छिपाना भी जिन्हें मुश्किल ज़रा तू ही बता ई दिल वो अफ़साने कान्हा जाए भरी दुनिया में आखिर दिल को समझाने कान्हा जाए '' ऐसे गानों की लम्बी फेहरिस्त हे और इस फेहरिस्त में एक से एक हित गाने शामिल हे इसी फिल्म में एक और गाना शामिल हे --
'' कोई दिल का खेल देखे मोहब्बत की बाज़ी ,वो कदम कदम पे जीते,में कदम कदम पे हारा ,रहा गर्दिशों में हर दम मेरे ......................''

----------


## sangita_sharma

जाने क्यों शकील के लिखे कुछ जुमले सीधे  दिल को चिर देते हे जैसे सन 1967में उन्होंने फिल्म ''पालकी '' में लिखा -जाने वाले तेरा खुदा हाफ़िज़ .....''
एक नाकाम मुहब्बत का कितना खुबसूरत गाना हे यह 
या फिल्म ''अमर'' में उन्होंने लिखा हे --'' जाने वाले से मुलाक़ात न होने पाई ,दिल की दिल में रही बात न होने पाई ''............  जिंदगी में कितने लम्हे ऐसे आते हे जब ये गीत हमारे जज्बातों  को बयां करता हे इसी तरह सन में उन्होंने फिल्म ''दिल दिया दर्द लिया ''में लिखा ----'फिर तेरी कहानी याद आई ,फिर तेरा फ़साना याद आया .........''इस गाने में में बेबसी का समंदर हे ज़रा इस अंतरे पर गौर कीजिये -शायद कभी मिलना हो जाए ,बैठें हे इसी अरमान में हम ,तुने तो किनारा प् ही लिया ,उलझे हे मगर तूफ़ान में हम ,ऐ जान -ऐ--वफ़ा फिर आज हमें पिछला वो ज़माना याद आया ....................'' जाने कितनी आँखे इन लाइनों को पढ़ कर भीग जायेगी और इसे सुन कर तो जाने कितने दिल एक बार फिर किरच किरच बिखर जायेंगे इसी फिल्म में एक और नाज़ुक गाना हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

'' कोई सागर दिल को बहलाता नहीं ...''उर्दू लफ्ज़ सागर के मायने हे --प्याला शकील लिखते हे ''कोई सागर दिल को बहलाता नहीं ,बेखुदी में भी करार आता नहीं ,में कोई पत्थर नहीं इंसान हु ,कैसे कह दू की गम से घबराता नहीं ..''
बेबसी के जज़्बात को अपने गानों में खूबसूरती से ढालने वाले इस शायर ने गुरुदत्त की फिल्म ''साहेब बीवी और गुलाम'' के इस गाने से तो सचमुच तिलिस्म रच दिया हे 
वे लिखते हे --ये बिखरी जुल्फें ,ये घुलता कजरा ,ये महकी चुनरी, ये मन की मदिरा ये सब तुम्हारे लिए हे प्रीतम ,में आज तुमको जाने न दूंगी .....''
मीणा कुमारी के किरदार और फिल्म की कहानी से इस गीत को जोड़ कर देखिये तो गाने का असर और उंचाई और बढ जाती हे 
शकील की कई गज़लें बेगम अख्तर ने गई हे लेकिन चूँकि यंहा हम टूटे दिल और उदास बोलों   इ बात कर रहे हे तो अंत में ये ग़ज़ल का ज़िक्र आता हे --
'' जब हुआ ज़माने में मुहब्बत का ''शकील'' ,मुझको अपने दिले नाकाम पे रोना आया ,
ऐ मोहब्बत तेरे अंजाम पे रोना आया ....'' (लोकमत से साभार )

----------

